# ما هي الهندسة الإلكترونية؟؟



## هناء20 (30 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
أنا طالبة متخرجة حديثاً من العلمي:56:
و ما أعرف أي شي عن تخصص الهندسة الإلكتروني:87: في حين اني حصلت على بعثة لدراستها..
و من هنا
بغيت أعرف من المختصين:
1. ما نوع المقررات التي تتم دراستها في هذا التخصص؟ وماذا تعني؟
2. ما نوع الأعمال التي يمكن تحقيقها و تطبيقها من خلال الدراسة؟
3. ما الوظائف المستقبلية؟؟

و أرجو الحصول على المساعدة في أقرب ممكن.. إذا ما فيه تعب..
و شكراً على كل حال​


----------



## الكس ادس (6 يوليو 2007)

الهندسة الالكترونية علم كبير جدا له العديد من الفروع منها الاتصالات والهندسة الطبية اما المقررات كثيرة جدا لانها 5 سنين دراسة ومتوسط 6 مواد فى التيرم الواحد وراسلينى على ال***** ده


----------



## الكس ادس (6 يوليو 2007)

حرر بواسطة المشرف:

بارك الله فيك لاتضع *****ات 

اذا كانت لديك معلومات تستطيع كتابتها هنا


----------



## Ahmedazizo (11 يوليو 2010)

:20:مشكورررررررررررررررررر جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:20:


----------



## mohamed elwany (24 يوليو 2010)

مقدمة عن الهندسة الكهربائية-


ما هي الهندسة الكهربائية؟

إذا كان الماء مصدر هذه الحياة فان الكهرباء هي بذورالحضارة المدنية !

إن الهندسة الكهربائية هي الاختصاص الذي يعطي للبشرية المنفعة القيمة و بواسطتها تتطور الاتصالات و الاضاءة و اجهزة الحاسب.

في المدرسة عندما كنت طالبا في الثانوية تعلمت في الفيزياء بأن الكهرباء هي ظاهرة فيزيائية مرافقة لوجود و تبادل الشحنات الكهربائية.

إن تخصص الهندسة الكهربائية أساسه قوانين الفيزياء التي تحكم التبادلات بين المواد المشحونة عند ربطها باسلاك.

بالاضافة اللا ذلك فان الهندسة الكهربائية طورت ادوات رياضية تساعد في التصميم ، بناء و تحليل اي نظام كهربائي يمكن لمهندسي الكهرباء ان يتصوروه.

أنه من المنصف أن نقول بان الهندسة الكهربائية هي :

-ثلثها فيزياء
-ثلثها رياضيات
-ثلثها ابداع

التعريف الرسمي للهندسة الكهربائية:

يمكن ان تعرف الهندسة الكهربائية بالوظيفة التي تهتم بالانظمة و الاجهزة التي تستطيع أن:

-تنتج
-تنقل
-توزع
-تحفظ
-تؤدي
-تعرض
-تقيس

نوع العمليات المؤداة بواسطة الاشارات الكهربائية.

إن الافرع الرئيسة لهذا التخصص هي :

-هندسة الطاقة و القدرة
في نظام ما الاشارة الكهربائية تستخدم لنقل الطاقة و القدرة

-هندسة الاتصالات
في نظام ما الاشارات الكهربائية تستخدم لنقل المعلومات من مثل الصوت و الفيديو

-هندسة الكمبيوتر
في نظام ما فان الاشارات الكهربائية تستخدم لتسير المعلومات
( نعم ان هندسة الكمبيوتر فرع من فروع الهندسة الكهربائية ! )

-هندسة التحكم
في نظام ما فان الاشارات الكهربائية تستخدم لتحكم انظمة اخرى

-هندسة تتابع الاشارات
في نظام ما فان الاشارات الكهربائية تكون قد تتابعت قبل البدء في التطبيق الى او بعد التوليد عن طريق اي نظام من النظم التي تم ذكرها اعلاه.على سبيل النثال تريد ان تستخدم برنامج net2phone للاتصال بصديق ببلدة اخرى و ذلك باستخدام الانترنت فان الاشارة الصوتية يجب ان تنقل لشكل رقمي مناسب منالنظام الابتدائي الى الارسال.

-Bioengineering 
في نظام ما فان الاشارة الكهربائية المتولدة تستخدم لتوصيل بعضا من المعلومات الطبية الضرورية.

-هندسة الالكترونيات
هذا الفرع مسؤول عن تركيب الشرائح الالكترونية او الدوائر التي تمثل قلب اي نظام كهربائي.كمثال على الشريحة الالكترونية معالج بيانات (بنتيوم pentium ) الموجود في حاسبك.

أهمية الهندسة الكهربائية:

الهندسة الكهربائية كانت المحفز الرئيسي ل :

-الكهرباء
-الاضاءة
-الهاتف
-الراديو
-التلفاز
-الحاسب الالي
-الانترنت
-Cd/DVD
-GSM phones

إن قسم الهندسة الكهربائية يمكن تقسيمه الى اربعة اقسام متخصصة هي :

1-الاتصالات و تتابع الاشارات
2-التحكم
3-القدرة 
4-الالكترونيات

القسم الاول:الاتصالات و انظمة تتابع الاشارات(اي نظام كهربائي يولد ، يوصل ، يخزن و يتابع المعلومات عن الاشارات)

مجالات الدراسة:

1-الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية
2-الهوائيات(اجهزة الاستقبال و الارسال)
3-تقنيات نقل المعلومات
4-الاتصالاات الرقمية و غير الرقمية
5-الهواتف الخلوية
6-تتابع الوسائط المتعدد و التشفير
7-الشبكات

المواد التي ستدرسها من قسم الاتصالات ستجيب التساؤلات التالية:

1-كيف يعمل كل من الهاتف ، الفاكس ، الراديو ، التلفاز ؟
2-لماذا الاشارات الرقمية افضل من الغير رقمية؟
3-ما الذي يصنع الانترنت؟
4-كيف تعمل هواتف gsm ؟
5-ما الفرق بين نظام الساتالايت و الرادار؟

القسم الثاني:انظمة التحكم ( او اي نظام يستخدم اشارات كهربائية ليتحكم بعملية صناعية او بتطبيق ما)

مجالات الدراسة:

1-نظرية التحكم
2-التحكم بالعمليات
3-تصميم المتحكمات
4-الانسان الالي
5-تطبيقات في العمليات الصناعية

المواد التي ستدرسها من هذا القسم ستجيبك على الاسئلة التالية:

1-ما هو الانسان الالي؟
2-ما الذي يجعل الطائرة طائرة بربان الكتروني؟
3-كيف يتغير معدل الحرارة و الضغط في مصافي النفط؟

القسم الثالث:أنظمة القدرة(او اي نظام كهربائي يولد ، ينقل الطاقة الكهربائية)

مجالات الدراسة:

1-توليد القدرة
2-المكائن الكهربائية
3-الالكترونيات المختصة بالقدرة

المواد التي ستدرسها ستجيبك على الاسئلة التالية:

1-كيف تولد و تنقل الطاقة؟
2-ما الفرق بين DC و synchronous ؟
3-كيف تنقل خطوط القدرة الطاقة؟
4-ما هو متحكم AC ؟

القسم الرابع:الالكترونيات(يهتم بالتصميم و تحليل و تصنيع الدوائر الالكترونية و مكونات الانظمة الكهربائية)

مجالات الدراسة:

1-المكونات الاساسية للدوائر الالكترونية
2-تصميم و تحليل الدوائر الالكترونية
3-الدوائر ذات الحالة الصلبة
4-انظمة الشرائح الذكية
5-الالكترونيات البصرية


بعد دراستك للاكترونيات ستصبح قادرا على اجابة الاسئلة التالية:

1-لماذا تصغر اجهزة الهاتف الخليوي و تصبح رخيصة اكثر و ذات قدرات افضل ؟
2-كيفتولد الطاقة من الشمس؟
3-ما هي ال credit card ؟
4-لماذا لا تحوي الالة الحاسبة على اسلاك ؟

تطبيقات الهندسة الكهربائية-

1-محطات القدرة الكهربائية
2-البطاريات
3-انظمة المواصلات الكهربائية(القطارات و السيارات)
4-انمة الوسائط المتعددة(التلفزيون الرقمي و الراديو)
5-انظمة الاتصالاات( التلفون ، الفاكس، DSL ، المودمات)
6-انظمة الاتصالات اللاسلكية ( GSM )
7-شبكات الاتصال ( الانترنت)
8-انظمة الساتلايت ( GPS )
9-انظمة الرادار
10-انظمة الحواسيب الالية
11-GSM/SIM cards

و غيرها الكثير....


----------



## howkman (24 يوليو 2010)

ماشاء الله الاستاذ محمد شرح شرح وافي عن الهندسه الكهربائيه والالكترونه والاتصالات
مشكور على التوضوح


----------



## ahmad nesta (24 يوليو 2010)

كفيت ووفيت ... بارك الله جهودك


----------



## .. al-hashim .. (25 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله , ما شاء الله أخوي محمد 

شرح واافي جداً , يعني أي شخص لا يملك أي خلفية أو معلومة عن الهندسة من خلال شرحك قدر يستفيد الكثير 

شاكر جداً لك و مقدر ,,,


----------



## معاذفوزي (28 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------

